# Corsair RAM kein Dual Channel möglich.



## Vinc211 (10. Juli 2019)

*Corsair RAM kein Dual Channel möglich.*

Guten Tag,

ich bin nicht sicher ob das ein Gigabyte oder Corsair PRoblem ist aber ich fang einfach mal an:

System:
AMD Ryzen 3600
Gigabyte Aorus Ultra Gaming X470 Bios F40
Corsair LPX DDR4 2666 16-18-18-35 ( CMK32GX4M2A2666C16W ) ver 5.30

Problem: Sobald ich mehr als einen RAM Riegel einbau komme ich nicht ins BIOS. Der Rechner startet und die Diagnose LED auf dem Board zeigt ein DRAM Problem an. Lüfter drehen uns sonst passt nix. 
Beide Riegel funktionieren einzeln in jedem Slot! Haben Tests hinter sich und sind sicher funktionstüchtig.
Sobald ich 2 Riegel egal ob Single oder Dual Channel einbaue komme ich nicht in den boot rein. 

Wenn ich den RAM wieder ausbaue nachdem ich 2 Riegel drin hatte zum testen, setzt sich übrigens das BIOS auf default zurück. 

Ich habe bei Gigabyte nachgeschaut und der RAM steht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste.

Ich hoffe es hat noch jemand eine Super Idee. RAM eines anderen Herstellers zum testen, habe ich leider grad nicht da.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Corsair RAM kein Dual Channel möglich.*

Glaube da kann Corsair nichts dran ändern, das ganze hängt nur mit dem Mainboard und dem Prozessor zusammen.
Ist mittlerweile auch nichts neues das die Updates der Bios auf die neuen Prozessoren zum Teil noch Bugs mit beinhalten.

Da kannst nur andere Arbeitsspeicher versuchen oder auf ein neues Bios Update hoffen was das ganze behebt.



Vinc211 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Gigabyte nachgeschaut und der RAM steht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste.


Die Liste ist vom 21.12.2018 und zu der Zeit gab es die neuen 3000er AMD Prozessoren noch nicht, daher sind die Speicher nicht mit deinem AMD Ryzen 3600 Prozessor getestet worden und da der Controller mit auf dem Prozessor sitzt macht der Prozessor zusammen mit dem Mainboard auch was aus.


----------



## Vinc211 (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Corsair RAM kein Dual Channel möglich.*

Habe auch gelesen das es ein Controller Update gibt ( EC FW update Tool ) das vorallem für 4Dimm sein soll, nur alle Reddit etc. Einträge zu diesem UPdate sind mehr als Negativ.


----------



## Vinc211 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Corsair RAM kein Dual Channel möglich.*

Konnte heute anderen RAM testen von G.Skill. Dort läuft es auf Anhieb mit 2 Riegeln.


----------

